# Lithuanian body shop



## gordonpuk (Mar 14, 2010)

From my previous post, I thought he was Russian but I think
he's Lithuanian

This is the worst one yet, notice 'Blood' written on body.


----------



## moochin (Mar 17, 2009)

This is a question out of pure curiosity, I know absolutely nothing about the construction of a body shell or the repair industry, so can you educate me as to why a structural section cannot be repaired?
Can only the manufacturer do a repair like that? 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

It creates a weak point in the car. So if it's structural like a front chassis leg if it's been welded back up it won't offer protection in an accident.

Imagine this section is a roof beam in your house. You cut it in half then use glue to stick it back together. Yes you might be able to walk on it. But it will still break with 1 1/2 tonnes of weight on it 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7


----------



## moochin (Mar 17, 2009)

But I was always under the impression that a weld is stronger than the metal it's attached to. The metal will fail before the weld does. I know your glue comment is just an example but glue doesn't melt the 2 pieces together. Welding does. Am I making sense?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Jesus wept! There is no way that car should have been repaired at all. Videos like this makes me glad we have the categories for written off cars!

10/10 for effort and skills of the bloke but it's just scary!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

So what's the difference when a car has been made into a Hotrod and lost 6" off it's roof???


----------



## moochin (Mar 17, 2009)

Simz said:


> So what's the difference when a car has been made into a Hotrod and lost 6" off it's roof???


A roll bar perhaps?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

Not always but good shout.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## robby71 (Jun 4, 2006)

Have you watched Graveyard Carz on TV? they take cars worse than this and restore them to better than factory condition/ strength


----------



## DazVin66 (Jan 1, 2015)

Didn't that little bloke Dom with the bald head once do a car prog where they repaired scrappers for people?


----------



## eddie bullit (Nov 23, 2007)

Amazing skills but, I wouldn't want to buy it thanks!


----------



## powelly (Aug 9, 2007)

Modern cars are built using many different types of metals, some, such a Boron steel are not meant to be welded using conventional methods as used in the video, they are only meant to be spot welded or in some cases MIG brazed during repair, all maunufacturers have a repair method which takes in to account retaining the structural properties of the parts being repaired and the integrity of the whole vehicle. Whilst this guy is clearly a talented panel beater, he has absolutely no clue what he is repairing, he's not even staggering the skins on the pillars, he's simply butt welding it all together, that car is a death trap and should never be allowed back on the road, in the event of a serious accident I guarantee his repairs will fail and the car will not perform as it was designed. Whilst you are partially correct in saying the weld is stronger than the parent metal, just the simple process of welding will alter the structure of the metal, whilst this in its self is not a problem it will dramatically affect the performance of the component as it is simply not designed to have a weld straight through the middle of it, cars panels are designed and joined in such a way that they all work together to provide a certain level of strength and integrity. 
In response to the comment regarding roof chops, most Hotrods are not unitary construction, there is no structural component in the body, it's literally there to keep the rain off! Also most Hotrods etc are simple materials and are not particularly crash worthy in the first place, by cutting and joining the material you will not be so drastically changing its properties. Incase you were wondering I worked as a crash research engineer, I smashed up cars for a living! We actually did a study on two Vauxhall Vectras once, we impacted the side of each car, one was repaired using the approved method, the other using methods like our friend in the video, we then crashed them again, the results were predictable.


----------



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

i wouldn't condone repairing a car in that condition but this guy is an artist.


----------

